# Rodd Point Wed 8/8



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Mid week fish - Rodd Point 0900 for 0930 launch. Devo and I are starters, all welcome. Occy r u in?


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Keep your eyes off the joggers, and tight ... errm ... lines!


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Occy... you are a legend..!!!
I will photocopy some devo dollars for you tonight. 8)


----------

